# Another coffee Corner...



## martinierius (Sep 28, 2014)

Not the best picture but I thought it's my turn to show off:










You can see a gaggia mini hiding behind the carima Uno


----------



## mikk5316 (May 17, 2016)

How do you like the mini?

I think it has some nice features but also a couple of drawbacks. But i am still very interested in buying one


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Love it. That seems to be just the right size to get for my boy.

Want to hear a bit of a review for your Uno


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

It seems you have a few hand grinders by the looks of it too. Would be interesting to hear comparisons between those too.


----------



## martinierius (Sep 28, 2014)

mikk5316 said:


> How do you like the mini?
> 
> I think it has some nice features but also a couple of drawbacks. But i am still very interested in buying one


The best feature of the mini is it's simplicity: not much that can get broken.

I dip a long thermometer in to determine the best moment to pull the shot. It seems to draw a bit of the grinds in the boiler now and then but I always flush the remaining water to resolving that.

Pressure is low with the default spring but one can always use the lever to add pressure manually.


----------



## martinierius (Sep 28, 2014)

igm45 said:


> It seems you have a few hand grinders by the looks of it too. Would be interesting to hear comparisons between those too.


I'm still getting to know my Kinu grinders. They are very high quality grinders, that's obvious from the start.

The M68 is perfect for grinding lightly roasted beans for espresso. The M47 is equally capable but with those beans it's hard work.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

The Kinus look great!

Is that a Hx machine?


----------



## martinierius (Sep 28, 2014)

The carimali Uno is a very compact HX machine with rotation pump built in. It's a commercial beast and I had to tame it a bit to get the most out of it.

The gicleur with diameter 1mm was replaced with a 0.8mm one which helped to slowdown the buildup of pressure.

I also added an external switch to bypass the pump to get manual pre-infusion.

Some components (the 'snubbers') had to be replaced on the controller and I reduced the pressure to cycle between 0.8-1 as the grouphead overheated too easily. Now I have no flash boiling and don't need to flush before shots.


----------

